# IH B 414 Crack in bloc



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking at buying a B414. RECENTLY READ THAT THE 275 AND 414 ARE PRONE TO INTERNAL BLOC CRACKING NEAR THE MAIN BEARINGS. ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS. THE PICS OF THE TRACTOR LOOK PRETTY GOOD BUT THE GUY SELLING IT HASN'T HAD IT RUNNING SINCE HE GOT IT. NEEDS AT LEAST ONE TIRE AND A STARTER. THE PRICE IS $1200. Any thoughts/advice would be appreciated. THANK YOU, HECTOR


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Hector, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I believe I would "pass" on this IH B414 tractor. Sounds to me like it is salvage yard material. A money pit. The guy selling it hasn't had it running since he got it?? And the guy before him??

Regarding cracks in the block, I found the following post by *JDEMaris* on the internet:

"My BD-144 was cracked all over the place in the crankshaft main-bearing bore-webs. Pretty much the same engine as the BD-154. I went searching for a good used block. I tore apart three engines - two BD-144s and a BD-154 - and they were all cracked in the same places. Finally got hold of tractor junkyard that had a B-414 with a good engine they stripped down. They wanted $450 for the bare block. I went there, inspected it, it looked good so I bought it. It was marked "
Central Tractor Rebuilt." Got it home, started cleaning it - and - found out it too was cracked, welded, then covered with Bondo, and painted. I called the place up (where I got the block) and they claimed the Bondo job wasn't done by them; maybe Central Tractor? At that point, I was pretty disgusted, they gave me $300 back and I kept the block. It's in my B-275. So far, I've used it three years. I suspect you won't find a block that isn't cracked to some degree. That design obviously has a problem. Question is, I guess - how critical are the cracks? ? Time will tell." 

You won't find a B414 block that isn't cracked to some degree.


----------



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

*IH B414 CRACK IN bloc*

Hi sixbales, thanks for replying. I also found that post by JDEMaris. Not a promising start to this adventure. The tractor is actually a B 275, my mistake, but both of these tractors apparently have the same problem. I will probably pass on this one, although, I was hoping this would make a project for the winter. Thanks again, I appreciate your thoughts. 
Hector


----------

